# Hynotherapy/Self-hypnosis/Relaxation



## Acu Gal (Feb 10, 2001)

Wondering if anyone could explain the difference between the 3. I'm reading a book called "Discovering the Power of Self-Hypnosis" by Stanley Fisher, Ph.D. and am beginning to think that some of the "relaxation" tapes I've been listening to are closely related to Self-Hypnosis or Hypnotherapy. The lady makes you do a progressive relaxation technique and then makes you concentrate on the healing power within you and so on.....Makes you imagine yourself in a favourite place and experience you life energy (either as a person, an animal, heat, light, whatever). So now I'm totally confused because I thought I was doing only a relaxation exercise, but could it be a little more? And if so, what?Any info will be appreciated! Thanks.S.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Acu Gal:I have not formally studied hypnotherapy, so I don't know the answer to your question. Hopefully Mike001 or Eric will see your post today and reply.







BTW, we do have a hypnotherapy chat Sundays at 7:30 pm EST that you can come to, and probably get a lot of questions answered there.Good luck with your relaxation techniques!







JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Acu gal,You are reading a book on self-hypnosis, practicing relaxation, and wondering how they are related.Many therapists avoid the term "hypnosis" because it seems to have a negative connotation. It conjures up images of being under the control of a hypnotist, and doing silly things that you don't want to do. In actual fact, while in hypnosis you are aware of everything that is going on, you cannot be made to do anything you normally would not do, and can awaken yourself at anytime.Hypnosis is a natural state that we go in and out of everyday. If you have children, you see it when they are playing video games, and don't hear you calling them. It is a focused concentration, where the conscious mind is moved to the side, and the subconscious is operating. It's like on automatic pilot. The subconscious controls the autonomic nervous system, which controls the digestive tract. Relaxation helps by slowing breathing, relaxing muscle groups, brain activity, and the ANS. It seems that the ANS follows the breathing patterns, so if you relax and slow your breathing patterns, your ANS will also relax.Hypnosis uses relaxation techniques, and hypnotherapy is hypnosis guided by a therapist to affect certain changes in the subconscious. The therapist is simply a guide, and self-hypnosis is used by the patient to practice what the therapist has taught. In hypnotherapy, we start with relaxation. The first step is usually eye closure, to block out outside stimulation. Next, progressive relaxation is taught, which relaxes each muscle group, and leads to being able to relax the mind. As the patient gets better at understanding what relaxation feels like, he can often acheive it within a matter of minutes. The progressive relaxation deepens the state of relaxation. At that point, suggestive therapy begins. The therapist will use imagery, metaphor, and other techniques to cause changes in the patterns of the subconscious. Your subconscious mind is programmed for IBS. Perhaps it is to the point where everytime you get in the car, you have to have a BM. Or everytime you are in line at the grocery store, you get the urge... These patterns were set up over time. They continue because your subconscious thinks this is what you want, and it always tries to protect you and keep you safe. It is also why conscious thought does not work...such as thinking "Today I will not have an attack." All your subC hears is "Today" and "attack" and of course you have an attack. There is a special way to speak to the subC to affect change, this is why it is important to have a therapist that knows IBS.Well, that was probably more than you wanted to know.







AZ


----------



## Acu Gal (Feb 10, 2001)

Thanks both of you for replying -- no, not too much info at all. I just got interested in hypnotherapy after joining this board, borrowed a book from the public library and got confused. The tape I mention WAS made by a therapist I was seeing, not for IBS but that's probably all we spoke about for ever! She made this tape the first time I saw her and it helped a lot with my stress, hence with my IBS. You're probably right -- it was some kind of hypnosis which she was calling relaxation. Boy did she take me for a ride







Thanks for the replies -- they helped! I'm too shy to come to the chat, but maybe someday....S.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Acu gal,Please join us in hypno-chat. You can ask any question you like, and we'll try to answer. Or just pop in and listen.







You may have got a hypnotherapy tape from your therapist. It is good to learn relaxation techniques for overall health. However, to dramatically help your IBS symptoms, the hypnotherapy needs to be gut-specific. Talk to your therapist about it, and check out Mike's website at www.ibsaudioprogram.com AZ AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

AZ..I just have to tell ya...that was an EXCELLENT explanation. My son would like to refer to it in his psych class which is studying hypnosis...Well done!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Thanks MarilynI'm glad it was helpful and informational.AZ


----------

